

New Battlestar Galactica Series  - Blood & Chrome - mindcreek
http://spinoff.comicbookresources.com/2011/02/11/battlestar-galactica-prequel-series-blood-chrome-kicks-off-production/

======
KrisKoeller
I presume from this article that Caprica has officially been cancelled? I
really enjoyed that show, as weird and dark as it was.

~~~
brown9-2
Yes, back in October [http://insidetv.ew.com/2010/10/27/breaking-syfy-cancels-
capr...](http://insidetv.ew.com/2010/10/27/breaking-syfy-cancels-caprica/)

------
thrill
Why should I invest any time in this show when it's likely to be cancelled
before the storyline matures?

~~~
stcredzero
_a BSG prequel series set after Caprica and chronicling a young Bill Adama’s
exploits during the first Cylon War_

This was probably pitched as [insert war series] IN SPAAAACE!

[http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/ptitlekt6mtovm4vn...](http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/ptitlekt6mtovm4vne)

The writers could just recycle plotlines from the best half of "Baa Baa Black
Sheep" for a year. The target audience could be mainstream and emphasize
action.

Why invest time? Because you like seeing things that go, "pew pew, BOOM?"
(Take as tongue in cheek -- I expect you have higher aspirations for your
media.)

~~~
pohl
Good call. Just substitute Robert Conrad in a corsair with a youthful version
of Edward Olmos in a viper.

